# ¿¿Moneda de oro de alfonso XII de 25 pesetas valorada en 10.000 €??



## puntodecontrol (31 Mar 2009)

Sigo mucho esta web http://www.monedasdelmundo.org/catalogo/Espana/f_28.html para ver el peso, diametro, contenido en oro,... de las monedas que voy a comprar y demas.

El caso es he visto que la de 1881 esta "valorada" en 10.000 € en MBC, supongo que sera por una poca tirada pero TANTO????

¿Esta bien la web? Me parece una burrada tanta pasta...


----------



## morgan (31 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Sigo mucho esta web Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XII 25 Pesetas 1876-1881 (km 673) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ] para ver el peso, diametro, contenido en oro,... de las monedas que voy a comprar y demas.
> 
> El caso es he visto que la de 1881 esta "valorada" en 10.000 € en MBC, supongo que sera por una poca tirada pero TANTO????
> 
> ¿Esta bien la web? Me parece una burrada tanta pasta...



Me dá que:

a.- La web está mal. , o:
b.- Es un timo.

La tirada de esta moneda:







del año 1881 fué de más de 4 millones y en MBC no costaría más de 150 euros.

Aquí tienes un enlace más orientativo de esta moneda:

Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XII 25 Pesetas 1881-1885 (km 687) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ]

Otra cosa es si hubieras hablado de ésta (pero del año 1869):







Una de estas (de 1869) sin circular vale más de 5 kilos.

Monedas de Espaa: Gobierno Provisional 5 Pesetas 1869-1870 (km 655) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ]


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Mar 2009)

morgan dijo:


> Me dá que:
> 
> a.- La web está mal. , o:
> b.- Es un timo.
> ...



Has puesto la misma web que yo XDD

De todos modos ya encontre la diferencia, hubo dos versiones de 81, una con el tio con barba y otra sin ella.

Y una vale una pasta y la otra nada fuera de lo normal XD


----------



## morgan (31 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Has puesto la misma web que yo XDD
> 
> De todos modos ya encontre la diferencia, hubo dos versiones de 81, una con el tio con barba y otra sin ella.
> 
> Y una vale una pasta y la otra nada fuera de lo normal XD



Coño, jajajajajajajaja, no me había fijado. Yo es una web que uso para ver tiradas de monedas y demás.

Mira, no sabía que había 2 versiones, la de con barba y la de sin barba.Voy a ver como puedo quitarle la barba a la que yo tengo . 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Sigo mucho esta web Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XII 25 Pesetas 1876-1881 (km 673) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ] para ver el peso, diametro, contenido en oro,... de las monedas que voy a comprar y demas.
> 
> El caso es he visto que la de 1881 esta "valorada" en 10.000 € en MBC, supongo que sera por una poca tirada pero TANTO????
> 
> ¿Esta bien la web? Me parece una burrada tanta pasta...



Es lo que vale. Hay muy pocas de 1881 con el busto de Rey joven. 

En ese año decidieron cambiar la imagen del Rey, pero se acuñaron unas pocas con el busto antiguo. Por eso valen lo que valen...pero parece que hay falsas muy buenas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Mar 2009)

morgan dijo:


> Coño, jajajajajajajaja, no me había fijado. Yo es una web que uso para ver tiradas de monedas y demás.
> 
> Mira, no sabía que había 2 versiones, la de con barba y la de sin barba.Voy a ver como puedo quitarle la barba a la que yo tengo .
> 
> Thanks for the info.




En vez de quitarle la barba toma una de 1880 y le cambias el 0 por un 1 

Parece que ya se les ha ocurrido a otros antes...


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En vez de quitarle la barba toma una de 1880 y le cambias el 0 por un 1
> 
> Parece que ya se les ha ocurrido a otros antes...



¿tu serias capaz de hacer eso??? no creo 
saludos monster


----------



## stigmesh (31 Mar 2009)

Ni que fuera de oro


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Abr 2009)

morgan dijo:


> Coño, jajajajajajajaja, no me había fijado. Yo es una web que uso para ver tiradas de monedas y demás.
> 
> Mira, no sabía que había 2 versiones, la de con barba y la de sin barba.Voy a ver como puedo quitarle la barba a la que yo tengo .
> 
> Thanks for the info.



tienes algun link para ver monedas de oro españolas pero mas antiguas??? en el enlace de "Monedas del mundo" vienen a partir de isabel II, gracias


----------



## zipote_ca (1 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tienes algun link para ver monedas de oro españolas pero mas antiguas??? en el enlace de "Monedas del mundo" vienen a partir de isabel II, gracias



emule
buscar
world coins krause
Descargar los 5 tomos
1600a1700
1700a1800
1800a1900
1900a2000
2000 a hoy


----------



## Casanmon (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, me acabo de inscribir en el
Foro y si meto la
Pata por escribir aquí me lo sueltan sin problem jaja.
Tengo una moneda de alfonso XII de las más pequeñas yo creo q sea con barba y mirando hacia la izquierda eh estado mirando por interne y no veo ninguna q se asemeje a ella no pone fecha ni nada solo unas letras q no sé qué será espero q me echéis un cable.
Gracias de ante mano, salu2 !!!!


----------



## makokillo (1 Jul 2016)

Casanmon dijo:


> Hola, me acabo de inscribir en el
> Foro y si meto la
> Pata por escribir aquí me lo sueltan sin problem jaja.
> Tengo una moneda de alfonso XII de las más pequeñas yo creo q sea con barba y mirando hacia la izquierda eh estado mirando por interne y no veo ninguna q se asemeje a ella no pone fecha ni nada solo unas letras q no sé qué será espero q me echéis un cable.
> Gracias de ante mano, salu2 !!!!



Una foto ayudaría bastante. De todas maneras si no lleva fecha ni valor seguro que no es una moneda será más bien una medalla o un token. Medalla de Alfonso XII con barba y mirando hacia La izquierda no he visto ninguna, con barba y mirando hacia la derecha sí que hay,la de la conmemoracion de su fallecimiento o la de la inauguración del ferrocarril de Canfran y alguna mas. Sin barba y mirando a la izquierda tambien hay, sobre todo del ejercito.
Busca por "medalla de Alfonso XII" en vez de por moneda.


----------



## Grecorio (3 Jul 2016)

Aquí tienes un enlace con los catálogos de monedas Krause. Intenta encontrarla aquí.
Krause Publications - World Coins


----------



## djun (3 Jul 2016)

Esta página que indicáis ¿es fiable? ( Monedas de España: Alfonso XII 25 Pesetas 1876-1881 (km 673) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ] )

Lo digo porque las Alfonsinas, siendo una moneda de oro, no puede valer esos precios que indica *desde 145 € hasta 170 €* (MBC). 
Son 7,22 grm de oro por 36,45 €/grm igual a *263 €* la moneda. 

¿Quien vende Alfonsinas a 145 €?


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Jul 2016)

djun dijo:


> ¿Quien vende Alfonsinas a 145 €?



Si encuentras a alguien avísame que se las compro todas.


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2016)

Su valor es lo que vale en oro y nada mas, las monedas por antiguedad apenas valen nada.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2016)

racional dijo:


> Su valor es lo que vale en oro y nada mas, las monedas por antiguedad apenas valen nada.



SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions

Ya me gustaría a mi tener un saco de esas.... Mientras hay denarios muy majos por 40 euros, hay monedas de 2 euros conmemorativos que suben hasta los 1000 euros. Existen variables que deben ser tenidas en cuenta


----------

